# New fish finder advice please



## fonzy (Dec 28, 2011)

Im starting to shop for a new fish finder gps. So far i think i like the garmin echomap 73sv on sale soon for $550 at bass pro. I mostly fish for walleye vertical jigging and trolling. Was wondering if anybody on here has one and how do you like it? Is there another comparable one out there i should be checking out. I need one for the front of the boat too was thinking of going with the garmin striker 4dv for $120.


----------



## nosleeptillbrooklyn (May 8, 2005)

I bought the same unit about two months ago. I haven't tried it out yet, so I can't give ya a review. I think it's a fairly new model, so I don't think you'll get much feedback on it yet. I am using it to replace a lowrance hdi 7 elite, I didn't have any problems with the lowrance, but I wanted a unit with side view and couldn't pass up on the price.


----------



## fonzy (Dec 28, 2011)

I was thinking side view would be good to have too. The electronics on my boat are so old that anything i get will be a major improvement. I just wanted to know if there was maybe another unit in that price range i should consider and why.


----------



## seymore13 (Oct 16, 2015)

fonzy said:


> I was thinking side view would be good to have too. The electronics on my boat are so old that anything i get will be a major improvement. I just wanted to know if there was maybe another unit in that price range i should consider and why.


Side-scan / side-imaging or whatever each manufacturer wants to call it is really nice. I didn't think it was something that I'd find that useful and originally was focused on down-imaging as a major upgrade. I never use the down-imaging though and always have the side-imaging going when looking for a spot. It takes a little bit of time to get used to and effectively read, but it's really nice to be able to see structure off to the left and right of you without having to make numerous passes to find using traditional sonar or down-imaging. 

Lowrance is coming out with their new 3D imaging that is just stupid cool and stupid expensive, but is really revolutionary in its capability, but that's getting into the 3-4k range and is completely out of my budget. 

I have a Humminbird 899 and really like it. I hear they are discontinuing all but the Onyx and Helix models though, so the 800 and 900 series may be selling cheap. There is a jigging mode on the regular sonar that increases the ping speed of the 2d sonar and really allows you to watch your jig and fish on the screen. Using it you can see every little move of your jig and watch the fish swim towards it.


----------



## fonzy (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks im going to check out the hummingbirds tonite at bass pro they have a sale that starts tomorrow


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

I really like the Birds. I run a 899 SI on the console and 851 on the bow. I also pull the 851 off and use it for ice fishing, I'll never go back to a flasher!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Guys that say they don't have any cause or need to use Side Imaging, either want to _willingly _give an advantage to another competitive angler _or_ the fish. 
I can only tell people that say that it's a _lot _like ice cream.
If _YOU'VE _never had it, _YOU_ don't _KNOW_ what you're missing.
Shallow water shows your targets on flats, picture like details that can make or break any fishing day.
Fish running off to the sides of the boat become visible indicators either you're spooking them, or you need to "move over".
Sometimes making the difference between an "OK" day into a great day by seeing what you're missing.
If you're going to tell me: "I only need to see the depth" you might as well get a rock & string and take your whoopin's with as straight of a face as you can muster.
I like to catch fish.
The 73 is a discontinued product, but for the coin should be decent.
If you ask what I recommend, it should be pretty clear as I replaced another maker after 25 years for something clearly, simply, BETTER.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

BTW I can beat any BPS price 99% of the time almost any time of the year...


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

sfw1960 said:


> BTW I can beat any BPS price 99% of the time almost any time of the year...


And if you apply, in store only, for their credit card you get 10℅ off I believe.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

benster said:


> And if you apply, in store only, for their credit card you get 10℅ off I believe.


I usually can obtain electronics much less that a typical BPS or big box price.
Usually_ more than_ 10% though on a big ticket item, it's nothing to be scoffed at!


----------



## KILLER INSTINCT (Jun 22, 2012)

I spend my winters in Florida - I recently went out on a charter from Hernando Beach, Florida - I have Lowrance GPS and Fish finders on my boat in Michigan that work fine - they are 7 years old - I was allowed by the captain of the charter to look at what he was using - he had a garmin echomap and it was very impressive. Units have sure come a long ways since I purchased mine.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Wanted to ask SFW here instead of starting a separate thread...

I've just ordered a terrova with link. My current unit is HB 597cihd. Thinking of moving the 597 to the bow with the Terrova and purchasing a new unit that will hook up to the link...and has SI without spending a fortune.

Any suggestions?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Sure. 
You'll need a Helix 9 minimum if you want the newest technology or pm me for 2 places to get a 999ci-HD-SI-Combo for a good price. 
Really good


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

What does the helix 9 have over the 999? Technically speaking?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Newer OS, faster processor, brighter and larger screen. More RAM also. 
It also has Auto Chart Live - the ability to create high definition mapping natively on the machine. 
I'm very happy with both of my 999's but am considering a Helix 10 or 12 myself. 
I would sell my 899 to take its place. 
You can look in depth at the unit specs @ HB dot com for the full details.


----------



## seymore13 (Oct 16, 2015)

The helix models sure came a long way in the last year. When I bought my 899 in the fall, the helix were very basic units, didn't even support a map card. The new features are pretty remarkable. I'm hoping they use the same transducers and plug configuration as the 8 & 900 series as that would make upgrading nice and easy in the future without having to rewire.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like with the helix I would have to trade in the xducer for another $70 ish. Not sure its worth it. Maybe I should watch some helix 9 YouTube. Hesitant to spend the extra coin on the helix when I just spent so much on the TM lol


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

And I'm reading complaints about the big digits on the left side of the 999 taking up too much space. Anyone know if there has been a fix for that?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

You can turn them off when on any non gps view. Having several displays it doesn't cause me issue, but the Helix can remove overlay or turn off the white boxes. 
With shipping the hi Def XDCR is $85. 
A Helix 10 has the hi Def included like the 999. 
My 899 had the XDCR upgrade and is much nicer for imaging.


----------



## seymore13 (Oct 16, 2015)

I never used the 899 with the standard transducer. I upgraded to the hd version right away, so I can't comment on what the standard looked like, but he hd is very nice, especially when using side imaging. I find the down imaging to be a bit grainy though, although I haven't played with it much. I usually run the standard sonar along side the side imaging when searching for a spot, and usually just the map when running at any real speed.


----------

